
Optimizing Websites for Opera Mini - jovinbm
https://www.africanexponent.com/blogs/afrotech/4559-a-comprehensive-guide-on-why-and-how-to-optimize-websites-for-opera-mini
======
therealmarv
so much yes! People in USA and Europa do not understand this. Not everybody in
the world has many X Mbit/s on mobile (many have less than 1Mbit/s) and
Gigabyte download limits. Companies like Facebook, Instagram and even WhatsApp
understand this problems. Some companies like Snapchat do not even know what
I'm talking about. The downsite of websites going SSL is that normal Google
Chrome compression does not work. While Opera Mini is maybe not as secure
(because it does server side rendering even on SSL) it helps a lot on that
problem in countries with low bandwidth.

~~~
jovinbm
I second this. In 3rd world countries, data usage is a very sensitive issue.
It hurts that a person has to go through hoops of ad overlays and high res
images (on a really small screen) just to get to the text that they are
looking for. A person who is limited to 20MB of data has to consume their 1 MB
of data in order to read 10KB of text. Facebook has realized this and is
already providing free facebook access through local phone service providers.

